# Glückwünsche an alle neuen Angelscheininhaber



## Harry48 (24. November 2009)

Hiermit beglückwünsche ich mal, alle die ihren Schein bei der vergangen Prüfung in BW + NRW bestanden haben.

Ebenso selbsverständlich alle neuen Boardi`s 

Allzeit gute Fänge und viel Infos und Freude hier im Board.
Fragen werden sicherlich gerne beantwortet und über lustige Dinge freuen wir uns auch.

Petri und allzeit gute Fänge

Harry


----------

